# Do you vape??



## AniDey (20/4/16)

From the Facebook page of George Lopez.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/4/16)

AniDey said:


> From the Facebook page of George Lopez.


Thats probably gonna give @Silver ideas, he luuuvs menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

